# 10 Gauge Loads



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I have been loading 10 GA ammo for a couple of years and have stuck to the same load basically. I shoot 1.5 oz of T's at 1550 but wouldnt mind experimenting. I would liek more velocity but without losing too much of the payload. Anyone have any suggestions or loads? 
Thanks


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

what is ur load? what powder primer etc? ive been loading the 10 for a little while now and im about to get pressure equipment to make my own loadings. since u cant seem to buy any good data for the 10


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ts??? How far are you shooting them? All I use is factory 3s and that is steel shot. I would think you could make a pretty potent high velocity load with 3s, 2s or even BBs to fill in the holes.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

u do ok with 3's? ive always been scared to try smaller than 1's. i have good luck with 1's and bb's but 2's or 3's would be real nice if i fthey dont have a penetration problem.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Reloader specialties has some good loads for the ten.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

pennsyltucky said:


> u do ok with 3's? ive always been scared to try smaller than 1's. i have good luck with 1's and bb's but 2's or 3's would be real nice if i fthey dont have a penetration problem.


Yes I use 3s. My shots are 99.9% never over 20 yards cupped and committed in the decoys but as the guys that I hunt with can verify if I want that last bird for the limit and one cruises by at 50 yards I WILL put it down dead with my 3s. When I use my 12 I shoot 2s and when I hunt snows I use 3s with the 12. Not to get off topic but if those snow jumpers that get within 20 yards and unloaded with 3s when they ground swat they would probably kill even more than they do.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

Original Goosebuster said:


> Reloader specialties has some good loads for the ten.


i know, i use sam1 wads. what is ur load?

and thanks pork chop......i will try the smaller shot this year i think. they sure dont have many holes in em when u shoot em with bb!!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

i use steel powder with 209A primers and ballistics products multi-metal wads with 1.5 oz of T's for geese and BB's for ducks(mallards)


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

nothin like a ton of overkill there huh?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

One of you 10 gauge shooters need to try some of this.
http://shop2.mailordercentral.com/bpica ... er=0557020

I just want to know how effective it is.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Who cares how effective it is- did you see the PRICE?
Its only for seven pounds and it will probly only get you 50-70 rounds depending on the load.
I'd rather load for bulk and quality, not just quality


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree with that I was just wondering if any of the rich guys out there tried it.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

what on earth would u shoot it at? its got the weight of 0000 buck lead. maybe loaded up at about 1400+ fps, at a buffalo or somethin. maybe a bear. u could probably kill coyotes at 175 yards if u could make it pattern. but that would be an expensive coyote


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't know about heavy shot that big, but I have tried some of the T - shot, which i haven't been able to find, and it is amazing, patterns are intensly dense at high velocities. That being said, I am waiting for winchester to make its new hevi - steel available to reloaders, just about as heavy as lead, but cheaper than hevi shot, seems to be a good comprimise.

Also, in your quest for faster loads, make sure you pattern them, in my experience, especially with my 3 & 3.5 12, much faster than 1500 - 1550 and the shot starts to knuckleball leaving gaps in the pattern with bb and larger shot. So I have settled on the 1450 to 1550 range, which also seems to offer a decent payload to. I usually shoot 1 3/8 oz or 1 1/2 oz in the 3.5 12 and so does my father in 10 ga.


----------

